
Working in compilers / dev tools development is a good career - devy
https://twitter.com/graydon_pub/status/1039597413936160768
======
drallison
It may be that "Working in compilers / dev tools development is a good career"
is true, but the number of tools and compilers needed is small, much smaller
than the number of people who would like to have this "good career". Better to
focus elsewhere if you are not exceptionally skilled and/or exceptionally
motivated.

